

War erupts over app that directs users past home owners and onto Malibu beaches - jonchang
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2342147/Secret-beaches-Malibu-woman-reach--War-erupts-app-directs-users-past-obstructive-wealthy-home-owners-pristine-sands.html

======
ctdonath
Downloading the app now, and wondering why it looks near identical to a slew
of other apps. What framework product does it use?

